

Ask HN: How do you organize libs and repos you like? - tehwebguy

I&#x27;ve now starred 148 repos on Github, which is probably nothing compared to some people but it&#x27;s still a lot to hunt through when I am looking for something.<p>Anyone have a good way to re-find utilities or libraries when you need them later?
======
subsection1h
I have a personal wiki that's powered by Org mode. My wiki has more than 2,000
documents, including many lists of development tools. Before I created a wiki,
I had notes in various file formats and more than 10,000 bookmarks in Firefox.

One of my greatest regrets in life is not using Org mode sooner for
notetaking. (My life has been uneventful.)

------
edavis
I use Google Bookmarks. Any online bookmarking service would probably work,
though.

Just make sure adding items is as seamless as possible (I use a bookmarklet).
If there's too much friction adding items, you're less likely to do it.

Also, I'll sometimes add certain keywords/phrases in the "notes" field that
match how I anticipate I'll try finding it again.

For example, if a Django app uses redis but only for optional features, I'll
still add "redis" to the "notes" field. In six months when I'm trying to
remember the project, the only thing I may remember is it featured redis in
some capacity. From there, it's pretty easy to find.

------
tzm
Kippt imports Github starred projects and makes them searchable.
[https://kippt.com](https://kippt.com)

------
whichdan
Here's a really bad, but feasible idea: create a git repo with a folder for
each category, and make each starred repo a submodule under a given folder.

